# marijuanaseedsmarket.com



## Johny Weed (Jul 10, 2011)

hi there, i am new to the forum, as to growing marijuana. I ordered some seeds lately at marijuanaseedsmarket.com for me and my partner. i didn't read any on that seedbank here so i though place a little review myself for other people.

8 Days after i ordered i received the seeds, they sended it in a nifty way  secure and discrete, you will see what i mean we you get it. 

So i ordered white widow feminized, they all came out. ill keep you posted on my results


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice to hear of another SB that does what it sayes. Hope you find a killer plant in their seeds.

You need to kill the off site live link


----------



## Johny Weed (Jul 10, 2011)

indeed men, thanks, killed the link.


----------



## Genuine (Jul 15, 2011)

is this the US version of amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com? seriously has the same offer of 20 free seeds and nearly the same layout. whatever i may try it someday. 20 free seeds is a lot of free seeds.


----------



## Locked (Jul 15, 2011)

I ordered from AMS my very first grow..... Was not happy with the beans I got at all. All their strains are "house" strains done by them. The smoke lacked potency and was not impressive in the least. Jmo


----------



## Chewbongo (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry whammy but I disagree, I ordered from ams, they were slow to arrive but my We turned out very nice


----------



## Johny Weed (Jul 17, 2011)

Genuine said:
			
		

> is this the US version of amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com? seriously has the same offer of 20 free seeds and nearly the same layout. whatever i may try it someday. 20 free seeds is a lot of free seeds.



I don't know, they got some same seeds in the same price range. But on the other hand many seedsbanks has got the 20 free seeds offer. Anyway, the 20 free seeds i received did germinate.


----------



## Genuine (Jul 19, 2011)

i would love to get 20 free seeds, but the prices on ams are pretty expensive. attitude is good enough for me.


----------



## Johny Weed (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah i know, well the seeds are doing great of the marijuanaseedsmarket, so paying a little extra for that doesnt harm me.


----------

